# loginserver überlastet ... lol



## Micro_Cuts (7. Dezember 2010)

jaaaa cata is raus und ich kann mich net mehr einloggen


----------



## weedhunter (7. Dezember 2010)

m2


----------



## Progamer13332 (7. Dezember 2010)

lol blizz


----------



## saganakist (7. Dezember 2010)

iwie war damit zu rechnen, die server sind nicht darauf ausgerichtet, dass sich die hälfte aller wow spieler gleichzeitig einloggen will :'D


----------



## Smeal (7. Dezember 2010)

ich dreh durch


----------



## Paradiso (7. Dezember 2010)

me ²


----------



## CharlySteven (7. Dezember 2010)

bei mir steht wenigstens erfolg da  aber ich komm nich weiter


----------



## Sokkha (7. Dezember 2010)

fail konzern


----------



## Zoushi (7. Dezember 2010)

war ja klar -__-


----------



## Shadowing (7. Dezember 2010)

ALTA SCHEISSE YA


----------



## Apokalypsio (7. Dezember 2010)

war ja mal wieder zu erwarten^^


----------



## Smeal (7. Dezember 2010)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> bei mir steht wenigstens erfolg da  aber ich komm nich weiter



me 2


----------



## dmaniac (7. Dezember 2010)

Rat von Dalaran

komm auch nicht rein, steht auf "abbrechen"



Soooviel Kohle und dann machen die für nen World Release nicht mal ein paar extra Server rein in die Serverfarm


----------



## Holoas (7. Dezember 2010)

Same.


----------



## Apokalypsio (7. Dezember 2010)

war ja mal wieder zu erwarten^^


----------



## Sokkha (7. Dezember 2010)

gz blizzard zum verkacken zum dritten mal in folge..


----------



## weedhunter (7. Dezember 2010)

pff eben waren schon cs. 5000 leute vor dem fluglehrer und ich konnt den zwerg nichtmal anklicken


----------



## Kaitokid1412 (7. Dezember 2010)

UuUUUH es tut sich was <3 "Succes !"


btw:
The cake is a lie.


----------



## Norica (7. Dezember 2010)

jap jap denke mal die login server sind down


----------



## Kaitokid1412 (7. Dezember 2010)

UuUUUH es tut sich was <3 "Succes !"


btw:
The cake is a lie.


----------



## Norica (7. Dezember 2010)

jap jap denke mal die login server sind down


----------



## Shedanhul (7. Dezember 2010)

Die glücklichen sehen schon den Char .....


----------



## Apokalypsos (7. Dezember 2010)

abwarten und tee trinken. fragt sich bloß wie lange?


----------



## Shedanhul (7. Dezember 2010)

Die glücklichen sehen schon den Char .....


----------



## martiko28 (7. Dezember 2010)

Sorry,
aber das ist mal wieder typisch Blizz und echt amateurhaft.... War doch klar dass sich (fast) alle um kurz nach 0:00 Uhr anmelden, dass die Login-Server da nicht entsprechend ausgelegt wurden ist einfach nur peinlich.
Werben noch damit, dass man den Download Vorbestellen und um 0:01 losspielen soll und... nix ist!

Fail!


----------



## Apokalypsos (7. Dezember 2010)

ich habe nicht für ewig tee...


----------



## Astrad (7. Dezember 2010)

Blizzard ist und bleibt einfach Amateurhaft,was die Serversachen angeht. Wo ist der Sinn eines Mitternachtverkaufs&Digitaler Downloadversion wenn ich sowieso nicht ins Spiel komme ?

Naja,ich werde es mir morgen gemütlich vor der Arbeit kaufen,dann den ganzen Tag drauf rumsabbern und Abends anfangen


----------



## Boddakiller (7. Dezember 2010)

das suckt !


----------



## Awadalla (7. Dezember 2010)

das ist echt zum kotzen


----------



## piccolar (7. Dezember 2010)

man ich reg mich richtig auf hier ehrlich....verdammte SCHEISSE wann geht der server endlich on? man ich bin selber im management tätig wie kann man so DÄMLICH planen und das JEDES MAL.......man man man...


----------



## Seraphix (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin auch gerade an der Stelle beim Einloggen, wo er nur die "Abbrechen"-Schaltfläche zeigt. Schon seit Minuten.

Hmmmmm .... abbrechen oder warten?^^


----------



## EyeofSauron (7. Dezember 2010)

verbindung wird aufgebaut>Verbindung unterbrochen


----------



## epicmount (7. Dezember 2010)

es kam ja sogar noch ne nachricht dass man das game neustarten soll. und jetzt kommt man nicht mehr rein.


----------



## mrdiablo (7. Dezember 2010)

ES GEHT AUCH EINFACH NICHT! DANKE HERR BLIZZARD -.-


----------



## Abigayle (7. Dezember 2010)

*Teekanne hinstellt* *Tassen verteil* So, bedient euch! Jemand Kuchen? 

Ach Leute, Geduld ^^


----------



## Pater Herrmann (7. Dezember 2010)

einfach lächerlich

für was mach ich digitaler Vorverkauf / Download wenn ich net online komme?

0:24h offline


----------



## Zoushi (7. Dezember 2010)

Gute Nacht, steh morgen lieber eher auf zum Zocken


----------



## Zylenia (7. Dezember 2010)

Gleiche scheisse hier,Rat von Dalaran,nix geht mehr,obwohl ich vorher noch drin war.
Ausgeloggt,wollte Goblin erstellen,das wars.
Komm nicht mehr rein,naja brat ich mir erstmal Schnitzel,dann nochmal gucken.


----------



## piccolar (7. Dezember 2010)

ganz ehrlich das ist bis morgen früh nicht gefixt....denkt an meine worte..


----------



## Vossy1980 (7. Dezember 2010)

kekse dazu stell und mit *Heul* ;-(


----------



## solDárknèzz (7. Dezember 2010)

Haha, ihr wart doch nicht wirklich so naiv zu glauben ihr könntet wirklich um 0:01 losdaddeln ... da kennt ihr blizzard aber schlecht 

*Kuchen und Tee nehm*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Dezember 2010)

"um 00.01 uhr spielen"

aaah k


----------



## Vossy1980 (7. Dezember 2010)

Die hoffnung stirbt zuletz :-D


----------



## Guimezzo (7. Dezember 2010)

Bei steht schon geschlage 2 min "Erfolg!"


----------



## EyeofSauron (7. Dezember 2010)

ich stornier mal meine preorder zahlung, mal sehn was passiert


----------



## piccolar (7. Dezember 2010)

wie war es denn bei den vergangenden add ons? wie lange hat es da gedauert bis es wieder ging?


----------



## solDárknèzz (7. Dezember 2010)

@ Velvet revolver 

Wir sehen uns aufm Ring    HEEELGA!


----------



## sinnerbasti (7. Dezember 2010)

ich nehm ne tasse tee, danke

stellt euch doch nicht so an.... immer nur rumjammern *kopfschütteln*


----------



## tohrwald (7. Dezember 2010)

_Warum aufregen lohnt nicht.Ist doch jedesmal Dasselbe._


----------



## Naxxun (7. Dezember 2010)

Hatte eine Viertelstunde lang "Erfolg" als Meldung
Jetzt bin ich drin

P.S. Irgendwie sind die meisten schon drin


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Dezember 2010)

Astrad schrieb:


> Blizzard ist und bleibt einfach Amateurhaft,was die Serversachen angeht. Wo ist der Sinn eines Mitternachtverkaufs&Digitaler Downloadversion wenn ich sowieso nicht ins Spiel komme ?


Man merkt wie wenig Ahnung du von Technik hast. Meinst du jemand würde wegen eines kurzfristigen Ansturms die Servertechnik upgraden, was dann kurze Zeit später wieder brach liegt? Hier muss man mal die Kosten und Nutzen dafür sehen. Und komm jetzt nicht damit das Blizzard eh genug daran verdient.


----------



## martiko28 (7. Dezember 2010)

Also da wird ne Entschädigung von Blizz fällig... Organisieren alles: Pre-Order mit Download, Nacht-Verkäufe etc. nur dass dann auch alle die das in Anspruch nehmen auch SPIELEN können, dass bekommt Blizz nicht hin.

Ich bin sowas von sauer, da hätte ich auch alles ganz in Ruhe morgen machen können...


----------



## Abigayle (7. Dezember 2010)

Eiserne Regel:

Never play on Patch Day!

Und ...

Du glaubsrt du kannst am Releaseday um 0:01 Uhr Daddeln? Muhahahahahaha


----------



## Brummkreisel (7. Dezember 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Gleiche scheisse hier,Rat von Dalaran,nix geht mehr,obwohl ich vorher noch drin war.
> Ausgeloggt,wollte Goblin erstellen,das wars.
> Komm nicht mehr rein,naja brat ich mir erstmal Schnitzel,dann nochmal gucken.




Hau mal gleich eins mehr mit rein, mir knurrt auch der Ranzen....


----------



## Kritze (7. Dezember 2010)

La la la in den nächsten 1-2 stunden geht da bestimmt nichts^^


----------



## Sedijedi (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab Urlaub mir is Latte wielange das heute dauert :-)


----------



## Grushdak (7. Dezember 2010)

-> *Hilfe bei Depressionen*

Auszug daraus:


> Die Methoden der Kognitiven Verhaltenstherapie sind wirksame Mittel,
> um Ihre negativen Gedanken und Gefühle besser in den Griff zu bekommen.
> Mit ihrer Hilfe können Sie lernen,
> Schritt für Schritt Ihre negativen und belastenden Gedanken und Gefühle zu überwinden
> und so wieder mehr Freude in Ihr Leben bringen.


Das sollten sich mal so Einige hier zu Herzen nehmen!


----------



## Awadalla (7. Dezember 2010)

die 35 euro haben sie schnell abgebucht... leere versprechungen... wenn ich das im job mach hab ich die kündigung ^^


----------



## martiko28 (7. Dezember 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Man merkt wie wenig Ahnung du von Technik hast. Meinst du jemand würde wegen eines kurzfristigen Ansturms die Servertechnik upgraden, was dann kurze Zeit später wieder brach liegt? Hier muss man mal die Kosten und Nutzen dafür sehen. Und komm jetzt nicht damit das Blizzard eh genug daran verdient.



1. Kann man Kapazitäten durchaus auch temporär erhöhen (Miet-Server etc...)
2. Sollte Blizz dann die ganze Sch*** mit Nachverkauf und Werbung für die Download-Version mit "Spielen direkt ab 0:01 Uhr" einfach lassen, wenn sie den Ansturm nicht auf die Reihe bekommen!


----------



## Seraphix (7. Dezember 2010)

Update meinerseits: es tut sich was , gerade eben "Erfolg" ... wow! Jetzt gerade eben sogar auf Char.

... olé!

Ich zock dann mal^^


----------



## wowoo (7. Dezember 2010)

Es war ja zu erwarten und normal macht mir die eine Stunde nichts.

Aber wenn die extra ein Monat davor Werbung für ihre digitale Version machen die viel teurer ist als alle anderen Verkäufer aber dafür automatisch akiviert und aupgedatet wird und dann erst nichts funktioniert..


----------



## Sicktongue (7. Dezember 2010)

find das echt mistig!
warum werben sie noch mit 0:01 los-spielen wenn sie das nicht gebacken bekommen?
grade verfluch ich auch meinen authenticator... denke der macht das einloggen noch lahmer ^-^


----------



## Kingseb (7. Dezember 2010)

Es geht, ich kann zocken !!


----------



## Zylenia (7. Dezember 2010)

martiko28 schrieb:


> Also da wird ne Entschädigung von Blizz fällig... Organisieren alles: Pre-Order mit Download, Nacht-Verkäufe etc. nur dass dann auch alle die das in Anspruch nehmen auch SPIELEN können, dass bekommt Blizz nicht hin.
> 
> Ich bin sowas von sauer, da hätte ich auch alles ganz in Ruhe morgen machen können...




Der Witz ist,die Leute von den Mitternachtsverkauf,sind noch nichtmal da^^
Die meisten kommen noch.


----------



## piccolar (7. Dezember 2010)

martiko28 schrieb:


> 1. Kann man Kapazitäten durchaus auch temporär erhöhen (Miet-Server etc...)
> 2. Sollte Blizz dann die ganze Sch*** mit Nachverkauf und Werbung für die Download-Version mit "Spielen direkt ab 0:01 Uhr" einfach lassen, wenn sie den Ansturm nicht auf die Reihe bekommen!




 eben und wofür verständniss? die wissen doch wie hoch der andrang ist, die planung ist einfach ein alptraum und sonst nichts.


----------



## Zino (7. Dezember 2010)

Du Glücklicher hab nur "Erfolg" da stehen -.-


----------



## Vossy1980 (7. Dezember 2010)

Denke mal die große Hürde ist der logginserver, versuch mal Nilpferd durch nen nadelöhr zudrücken ^^. auf dem einzelnen realms sollte es halbwegs (1-7fps) laufen


----------



## Boddakiller (7. Dezember 2010)

das gibt ne klage.


----------



## Schamian (7. Dezember 2010)

Was erwartet Ihr von einer gewinnorientierten Firma, der die User egal sind?
Warum neue Server kaufen/mieten wenn die alten funktionieren? 
Die Spieler haben das Addon gekauft, und wenn sie erst morgen einloggen können egal, das Geld haben sie ja. Also was stört euch? Ihr habt diese Firma unterstützt und groß gemacht und heult jetzt hier rum? 

Machts im Offiziellen Forum, achso ich vergass, is offline weil die die Ressourcen im Battle-Net brauchen, oder damit keiner rumheulen kann... suchts euch aus.

Mich kotzt Blizz nur noch an. 


Gn8i


----------



## Garnalem (7. Dezember 2010)

Hab selbst nicht damit gerechnet, dass auf unserem Server SOOOO viele Leute sich die digitale Erweiterung gekauft haben bzw. das Spiel schon zuhause haben. Aber Blizzard kann jederzeit feststellen, auf welchem Server wie viele digitale Erweiterungen verkauft wurden und hat dementsprechend nicht angemessen reagiert, auch wenn Serverarbeiten sicherlich keine einfache Sache sind.

Ärgerlich ist es schon. Ich dachte, ich kann mir mit der digitalen Erweiterung _Stress ersparen_. Wollte nur mal reinschnuppern und nicht die halbe Nacht vorm Rechner verbringen. Dann hätte ich mir das Spiel auch morgen in aller Ruhe wo es am günstigsten ist kaufen können wie ich es auch einst vorhatte.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Dezember 2010)

Awadalla schrieb:


> die 35 euro haben sie schnell abgebucht... leere versprechungen... wenn ich das im job mach hab ich die kündigung ^^


Versprochen haben sie absolut nix.
Und wer schon länger WoW spielt, weiß was uns zukommen "mußte".

ps. 
Im wirklichen Leben läuft es mit Abbuchungen und damit Verbundenes manchmal noch ganz anders ab.

pps. 
Und Ihr könnt doch noch nichtmal bis 100 auszählen.
Hier geht es um Millionen.

Wenn man kA hat, ....

gn8


----------



## Luzifeer (7. Dezember 2010)

Boah jetzt steht da ERFOLG und nix geht mehr. Abrechen oder laufen lassen? Kotzt echt an


----------



## Vossy1980 (7. Dezember 2010)

Wie gesagt , es liegt nicht an den realmservern sondern am Logginserver... danach gehts erst auf die realmserver


----------



## EyeofSauron (7. Dezember 2010)

das is rechtlich nicht richtig. Wenn man ein produkt mit dem grund kauft, das es beworben ab einem gewissen zeitpunkt zu funktionieren hat, dann ist das ein hauptvertragsbestandteil. Und wenn es nicht so ist wie versprochen ist das ein fall für gewährleistung, verzug und schadensersatz.


----------



## Byte768 (7. Dezember 2010)

Die Serversituation wird eher noch schlechter, ab morgen und danach kommen noch alle 'Internetbesteller' und Einzelhandelskäufer dazu. Amazon hat ein Großteil der Ware noch nichtmal geliefert, da gabs auch schon massig Beschwerden.
Selbst wenn das einloggen Problemlos sein wird, es ist fraglich, wie es dann um die Serverstabilität bestellt ist.


----------



## Fedaykin (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde es sehr amüsant.

Ihr habt nicht die geringste Ahnung was tatsächlich (und nun kommt nicht mit eurem "3 Semester Informatik"-Grundwissen) in der Nähe von paris abläuft und was dort serverseitig passiert.

Aber immer erstmal großartig rumheulen.

Ihr seid allesamt wirklich traurige Gestalten!

Let's get it on!


----------



## Zino (7. Dezember 2010)

Jaaaaaa es Funzt


----------



## Naxxun (7. Dezember 2010)

Funktioniert es bei euch als noch net ??? hahah


----------



## resusseleman (7. Dezember 2010)

Damit ihr euch beim Einloggen nicht langweilt hier mal die passende Wartemusik.


----------



## Abigayle (7. Dezember 2010)

Ach Leute, jetzt jault ihr alle: Scheiß Blizzard, ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf die usw. Und morgen sitzt ihr eh alle wieder vorm Spiel. Also was soll der Geiz ^^


----------



## Grushdak (7. Dezember 2010)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> das is rechtlich nicht richtig. Wenn man ein produkt mit dem grund kauft, das es beworben ab einem gewissen zeitpunkt zu funktionieren hat, dann ist das ein hauptvertragsbestandteil. Und wenn es nicht so ist wie versprochen ist das ein fall für gewährleistung, verzug und schadensersatz.


Dann klag doch.
Kein Gericht wird Dir dafür recht geben - zurecht!

*Loslegen bedeutet keine Garantie für erfolgreiches Einloggen!
Sagt mal, wie realitätsfremd seid Ihr eigentlich?!!*


----------



## Kritze (7. Dezember 2010)

LoL ihr habt probleme, geht einfach schlafen und loggt euch um 11 uhr ein, dann sollte das funktionieren aber hört auch mit eurem rechtlichen scheiß, habt eh keine Ahnung davon xD


----------



## Vossy1980 (7. Dezember 2010)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> das is rechtlich nicht richtig. Wenn man ein produkt mit dem grund kauft, das es beworben ab einem gewissen zeitpunkt zu funktionieren hat, dann ist das ein hauptvertragsbestandteil. Und wenn es nicht so ist wie versprochen ist das ein fall für gewährleistung, verzug und schadensersatz.



das stimmt nciht ganz , das ist rechtlich sehr eng geregelt, und da Blizz geschrieben hat "ab 0:01" bzw "um 0:001" und nicht die uhrzeit als fix genannt hatt, wird man vor gericht nicht weit kommen, die sind da ja auch nicht aufn kopf gefallen


----------



## Awadalla (7. Dezember 2010)

ich wollte nen erfolgsversuch machen den kann ich mir jetzt auch aufzeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gute nacht ich hoffe das dies bis späten nachmittag reibungslos funzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerNamenlose01 (7. Dezember 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dann klag doch.
> Kein Gericht wird Dir dafür recht geben - zurecht!



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unlauterer_Wettbewerb


----------



## Fedaykin (7. Dezember 2010)

resusseleman schrieb:


> Damit ihr euch beim Einloggen nicht langweilt hier mal die passende Wartemusik.



Lieber die hier


----------



## bcofido (7. Dezember 2010)

Jemand mit Authenticator schon on gekommen?
Fliege ständig nach Eingabe des Zahlencodes raus ...


----------



## EyeofSauron (7. Dezember 2010)

immerhin schon erfolg


----------



## hoti82 (7. Dezember 2010)

aufregen bringt da nix war schon immer so wenn ein addon live ging warum trenne die net die leute wo  catahaben von den leuten die erst mal codes eingeben müüssen.

erfolg hab ich auch seit ungefähr 6 mins da stehn das heist nüx


----------



## dasMoo (7. Dezember 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Ach Leute, jetzt jault ihr alle: Scheiß Blizzard, ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf die usw. Und morgen sitzt ihr eh alle wieder vorm Spiel. Also was soll der Geiz ^^



Und aus GENAU diesem Effekt ist der "Erfolg" des Spiels begründet.


----------



## martiko28 (7. Dezember 2010)

Da jetzt auch die von dem Mitternachtsverkauf dazu kommen, wird das wohl noch ewig nix werden mit dem Einloggen...

Und Blizz hat noch nicht mal geschafft, ne Meldung dazu rauszugeben... Einfach traurig!


----------



## Luzifeer (7. Dezember 2010)

Jo bei mir schon bei Chrakterauswahl aber fenster Schwarz


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Dezember 2010)

konnte mich grad einloggen aber bin beim ladebildschirm rausgeflogen =D

jetzt geht wieder nix mehr ...


----------



## EyeofSauron (7. Dezember 2010)

welcher teil von 0:01 ist nicht fix? es steht sogar das datum dabei. abgesehen davon, ihr könnt mit mir diskutieren soviel ihr wollt, aber ich nehme nicht an das einer von euch, ausser mir rechtswissenschaften studiert hat.

mir aber jettz auch wayne bin drin  viel spass euch


----------



## Grushdak (7. Dezember 2010)

DerNamenlose01 schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unlauterer_Wettbewerb


Haste aber gut rausgesucht.
Nur hat das hier damit absolut nix zu tun (sollte als normaldenkenden Menschen einem schon auffallen)!


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Dezember 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Der Witz ist,die Leute von den Mitternachtsverkauf,sind noch nichtmal da^^
> Die meisten kommen noch.


Die meisten sind es garantiert nicht. Eher ein kleiner Teil dem zig tausende Digitale Verkäufe gegenüber stehen.


----------



## Abigayle (7. Dezember 2010)

dasMoo schrieb:


> Und aus GENAU diesem Effekt ist der "Erfolg" des Spiels begründet.



Bingo! Also von daher ... Ich reg mich nicht auf, ich möchte zwar zocken, aber wat jetzt gerade net ist, ist net, entweder komm ich irgendwann gleich noch rein oder... ich hau mich ins bett^^


----------



## Sotham (7. Dezember 2010)

Tja, war abzusehen, dass nix geht... so eine scheiße...glaub ich gehe gleich schlafen...


----------



## Vossy1980 (7. Dezember 2010)

die begriffe "ab" und "um" das ist das was 0:01 nicht zu einem Fixtermin macht


----------



## Astrad (7. Dezember 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Man merkt wie wenig Ahnung du von Technik hast. Meinst du jemand würde wegen eines kurzfristigen Ansturms die Servertechnik upgraden, was dann kurze Zeit später wieder brach liegt? Hier muss man mal die Kosten und Nutzen dafür sehen. Und komm jetzt nicht damit das Blizzard eh genug daran verdient.




Jau,aber du hast n Plan oder was? Sie wissen was es für einen Ansturm gibt,dennoch ist es jedesmal das gleiche. Es interesiert sie einfach nicht,da sie wissen das die Spieler sich nur kurzzeitig aufregen.Es gibt genug Mittel&Wege diesen Ansturm zu bewältigen,ohne dass die Kosten explodieren. Alleine wegen des Kunden ,kann man sich schonmal ein wenig bemühen den Leuten einen schönen Cata Start zu geben....aber das würde ja in Arbeit ausarten.


----------



## Brummhummel (7. Dezember 2010)

Daran sind bestimmt die Illuminaten schuld! Wartet ab, morgen kommts auf Pro7


----------



## saganakist (7. Dezember 2010)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Die Serversituation wird eher noch schlechter, ab morgen und danach kommen noch alle 'Internetbesteller' und Einzelhandelskäufer dazu. Amazon hat ein Großteil der Ware noch nichtmal geliefert, da gabs auch schon massig Beschwerden.
> Selbst wenn das einloggen Problemlos sein wird, es ist fraglich, wie es dann um die Serverstabilität bestellt ist.



Wohl eher nicht, gerade hängen ja alle na den Login-Servern, weil halt für alle die cata bereits vorher aktiviert hatten, cata ab 0:02 zur verfügung stand und alle gleichzeitig ausloggen und eben wieder einloggen mussten. Wären alle Spieler innerhalb von 30 Minuten nacheinander reingekommen, wäre es vermutlich besser abgelaufen.

Ganz abstrahiert kannst es dir so vorstellen: Wir haben 1.000 Leute die in einen Raum wollen, durch den Eingang passen aber nur 10 gleichzeitig, im Raum ist dann aber Platz für 10.000.

Da Die Post nicht überall gleichzeitig kommt, denke ich nicht, dass das gleiche morgen wieder mit den Login-servern passieren wird. Ob allerdings die Gameserver überlastet sein werden, is eine andere Frage, da ja schon damit zu rechnen ist, dass morgen mehr spielen werden als sonst


----------



## Elcrian (7. Dezember 2010)

Traumhaft - stellste dich 1 1/2h in die Kälte, zahlst 70 Tacken und kannst nichtmal Zocken... "Ihre Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen".

Na ja, das Mauspad ist nett.


----------



## Vossy1980 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke mal eher das die NSA dahinter steckt da sie Wikkyleaks nicht kaputt bekommen , fummeln se halt erstmal an wow rum :-D


----------



## Anglus (7. Dezember 2010)

piccolar schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich das ist bis morgen früh nicht gefixt....denkt an meine worte..



Da muss  nix gefixt werden,wenn weniger leute on sind gehen die login server auch wieder.


----------



## Ruffnek (7. Dezember 2010)

tja wenn man so blöd ist und das spiel europaweit zur gleichen zeit startet statt etwas versetzt. absolut hirnlos die plannung von blizz.


----------



## Bitialis (7. Dezember 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr amüsant.
> 
> Ihr habt nicht die geringste Ahnung was tatsächlich (und nun kommt nicht mit eurem "3 Semester Informatik"-Grundwissen) in der Nähe von paris abläuft und was dort serverseitig passiert.
> 
> ...



Ja sowas mag die Server schon hart belasten..
Aber DANN DARF man nicht damit werben, dass es um 00:01 am 07.12.10 spielbar ist..
Da wirds klagen hageln.. Wie ich finde auch zurecht

Nicht mit iwas werben, was nicht eingehalten wird.. Auch wenns nicht menschlich sondern technisch ist..


----------



## Zylenia (7. Dezember 2010)

BIN DRIN!
Rat von Dalaran geht nun.
So erstmal Gobo erstellen^^


----------



## Stregah (7. Dezember 2010)

Mal zusammengefasst: 

Das Spiel war bis gestern noch gut verbuggt (s. PVP etc etc).

Das neue, tolle Forum funzt auch nicht wie geplant (Suchfunktion bezüglich Arsenal usw). Trotz wochenlanger "Testphase" . Momentan geht da ja gar nichts mehr.

Wie erwartet sind die Log-in-Server down. Ich hatte ja - wie viele andere - erhofft, dass Blizz sich auf den großen Andrang vorbereitet hat - aber nein. Mein Freund war auch auf einem der hoch angepriesenen Mitternachtsverkäufe, hat sich den Allerwertesten abgefroren und ist nun verständlicherweise (auch wie viele andere) stinksauer.

Die ganze Geschichte wird jedoch mehr oder weniger verschwiegen, da die Firma mit dem "B" viel zu viel Kohle für Werbeauftritte bei diversen Medien bezahlt - und die Medien leben von diesem Geld. Zurück bleiben ein paar angefressene WOW-Spieler....Humpf


----------



## weedhunter (7. Dezember 2010)

ausserdem sagt blizz nur ... und ab 0.01 "loslegen"  aber da steht nix von spielen ... loslegen mit installieren / einloggen etc. ^^

stay cool dudes


----------



## wowoo (7. Dezember 2010)

Also ich komm nichtmal in die Charakterauswahl, immer wenige Sekunden nach dem Login-klick disconnect..

Wie die zeit vergeht ohne WoW, schon 45 min offline


----------



## sultara (7. Dezember 2010)

Man kann sich jetzt stundenlang darüber unterhalten ob man vor Gericht damit durchkommt oder nicht...davon kann ich auch nicht zocken. Was die Sauerei daran ist dass die eine Uhrzeit geschrieben haben um den leuten den teureren Preis mit einem zeitlichen Spielvorteil schmackhaft zu machen. Wie einige miener vorredner shcon geschrieben haben ist es nicht die erste Erweiterung und nich der erste Patchday, Bizz sollte langsam wissen was passiert wenn sich einige Millionen spieler gleichzeitig versuchen einzuloggen. Und dieses Problem hätten sie Präventiv lösen sollen...basta...

So long


----------



## Grushdak (7. Dezember 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Ja sowas mag die Server schon hart belasten..
> Aber DANN DARF man nicht damit werben, dass es um 00:01 am 07.12.10 spielbar ist..
> Da wirds klagen hageln.. Wie ich finde auch zurecht
> 
> Nicht mit iwas werben, was nicht eingehalten wird.. Auch wenns nicht menschlich sondern technisch ist..


Du glaubst auch noch, die Erde sei eine Scheibe - oder? 
Wie engstirnig kann man nur sein.


----------



## hoti82 (7. Dezember 2010)

bin drin muhhhhahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Fedaykin (7. Dezember 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Ja sowas mag die Server schon hart belasten..
> Aber DANN DARF man nicht damit werben, dass es um 00:01 am 07.12.10 spielbar ist..
> Da wirds klagen hageln.. Wie ich finde auch zurecht
> 
> Nicht mit iwas werben, was nicht eingehalten wird.. Auch wenns nicht menschlich sondern technisch ist..



A) Wird es keine Klagen hageln

 Werden diese Klagen eine sehr sehr kurze Lebensdauer bei den zuständigen Instanzen haben. Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## piccolar (7. Dezember 2010)

sultara schrieb:


> Man kann sich jetzt stundenlang darüber unterhalten ob man vor Gericht damit durchkommt oder nicht...davon kann ich auch nicht zocken. Was die Sauerei daran ist dass die eine Uhrzeit geschrieben haben um den leuten den teureren Preis mit einem zeitlichen Spielvorteil schmackhaft zu machen. Wie einige miener vorredner shcon geschrieben haben ist es nicht die erste Erweiterung und nich der erste Patchday, Bizz sollte langsam wissen was passiert wenn sich einige Millionen spieler gleichzeitig versuchen einzuloggen. Und dieses Problem hätten sie Präventiv lösen sollen...basta...
> 
> So long




 genau das, da gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## sultara (7. Dezember 2010)

Ruffnek schrieb:


> tja wenn man so blöd ist und das spiel europaweit zur gleichen zeit startet statt etwas versetzt. absolut hirnlos die plannung von blizz.



naja dann hätte es wieder leute gegeben die rumjammern warum deutschland nicht als erstes freigeschaltet wird...due leute finden immer nen grund zum heulen


----------



## Byte768 (7. Dezember 2010)

saganakist schrieb:


> Da Die Post nicht überall gleichzeitig kommt, denke ich nicht, dass das gleiche morgen wieder mit den Login-servern passieren wird.



Mach dir keine großen Hoffnungen, die große Welle kommt auch später noch. Da sind noch die Spätkäufer und vorallem alle, die ihren Account wieder aktivieren. Denn das kommt bei jedem großen Release noch dazu. Egal ob die ihre Version jetzt oder erst morgen aktivieren, durch den Login müssen alle durch. Danach fangen erst die Probleme an... wenn Server überfüllt, noch Warteschlangen oder Lags. Wenn zwischenzeitlich noch Updates kommen, geht das ganze von vorn los.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Dezember 2010)

Was macht Ihr nur, wenn Buffed nochmals down geht - und dieses Mal für 2 Stunden?!

Naja Gute Nacht Euch noch!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Dezember 2010)

"erfolg" ......... fail -.-


----------



## Apokalypsos (7. Dezember 2010)

bald eine stunde off!


----------



## Sicktongue (7. Dezember 2010)

das echt nur zum kotzen


----------



## Apokalypsos (7. Dezember 2010)

ich habe noch vorher handel gescherzt,dass die server zusammenbrechen und jetzt xD


----------



## Apokalypsos (7. Dezember 2010)

Andere nehmen sich extra Urlaub wegen dem Launch und Blizzard sorgt für rote Köpfe.


----------



## Schamian (7. Dezember 2010)

Tja, Blizz hats ma wieder voll verkackt...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Dezember 2010)

ich bin drin bb


----------



## heinzelmännle (7. Dezember 2010)

Blizzard bekommt morgen ne lange Beschwerdemail..................... Macht mit !!


----------



## NDWAI (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich könnt kotzen....

Inkompetenz hat einen Namen....... BLIZZARD.

Das 3. Addon und diese versch..... Stümper bekommen es wieder nicht gebacken......


----------



## Belty (7. Dezember 2010)

Göttlich wie alle rumheulen^^

Als ob es etwas "lebensnotwendiges" ist...

Das solch ein Ansturm technisch schwer zu bewältigen ist sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein.


----------



## saganakist (7. Dezember 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Ja sowas mag die Server schon hart belasten..
> Aber DANN DARF man nicht damit werben, dass es um 00:01 am 07.12.10 spielbar ist..
> Da wirds klagen hageln.. Wie ich finde auch zurecht
> 
> Nicht mit iwas werben, was nicht eingehalten wird.. Auch wenns nicht menschlich sondern technisch ist..



Ich glaube nicht, dass es wirklich viele Klagen geben wird, jetzt übertreibt mal nicht. 
Wenn du wirklich klagen wirst, les den nächsten Teil einfach nicht, dann ist er nicht an dich gerichtet..

Aber mal im ernst, ständig dieses "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI" <---da is echt sonst nix drin.
Jetzt mal ehrlich, bei jedem Patch und jedem Addon aufs neue aufregen und erzählen, dass man sein WoW wieder zurückgeschickt hat und klagen wird und und und...
Und was macht ihr wirklich? NIX! Beim nächsten Patch seit ihr wieder da und bringt das gleiche nochmal.
Wenn euch das ehrlich soooo doll aufregt, dann hört auf mit WoW oder klagt sie wirklich an.
Wobei ihr mit letzterem auch nicht wirklich durchkommen würdet. Blizz würde auf höhere Gewalt plädieren, und dann?
Ihr könnt es vllt. durchkriegen, dass ihr euer Geld zurück kriegt, das wars aber auch. Soll euch Blizz eine Entschädigung für den riiiiesigen Verlust geben, den ihr gemacht habt, weil die Server nicht um 0 Uhr on sind?


----------



## Predataurus (7. Dezember 2010)

ICH DREH DURCH!!!

Extra durch den Mitternachtsverkauf gekämpft! 
Ich kündige alle meine Accounts!!!


----------



## Grushdak (7. Dezember 2010)

Apokalypsos schrieb:


> ich habe noch vorher handel gescherzt,dass die server zusammenbrechen und jetzt xD


Nur die Loginserver.
Millionen Spieler genießen Cata bereits - während Ihr Euch zutiefst aufregt.
Ich kann da nur schmunzeln. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8


----------



## mg_09 (7. Dezember 2010)

Wär wirklich dufte wenn mal jemand sagen könnte wie es geklappt hat^^
Also bei mir kommt nach unzähligen Unterbrechungen vom Server irgendwann "Erfolg".
Dann drücke ich Enter und dann kommt "Realmliste wird abgerufen".
Dann passiert seit 15min gar nichts. 
Wenn ich jetzt enter drücke bricht alles ab.
Wie habt ihr (die ihr reinkommt) das gemacht?
mfg


----------



## Kritze (7. Dezember 2010)

Ihr und eure scheiß klagen ständig


----------



## Micro_Cuts (7. Dezember 2010)

saganakist schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es wirklich viele Klagen geben wird, jetzt übertreibt mal nicht.
> Wenn du wirklich klagen wirst, les den nächsten Teil einfach nicht, dann ist er nicht an dich gerichtet..
> 
> Aber mal im ernst, ständig dieses "MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI" <---da is echt sonst nix drin.
> ...



eine klage bringt nichts ... denn blizz hat sich für sowas rechtlich abgesichert . ihr solltet euch mal die AGBs durchlesen denen ihr alle die wow spielen zugestimmt habt ...


----------



## Shocknorris (7. Dezember 2010)

Blizzard macht die Werbung, dass man um 0.01 spielen kann und nichts geht. Aus unserer Gilde sind 25 Spieler online und es sind auch schon 1. Koch & 1. Bergbau vergeben auf Aegwynn.


----------



## DerNamenlose01 (7. Dezember 2010)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Der ***** ist es nicht wert sich darüber aufzuregen...wird Zeit für SWTOR.Egal was,hauptsache kein Blizzard zeugs mehr.



oh ja, der nächste "wow-killer" blizzard zittert schon


----------



## Apokalypsos (7. Dezember 2010)

jemand von DUN MOROGH schon drinnen?


----------



## Nominate (7. Dezember 2010)

um die zeit zu überbrücken..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kupOnNcoIUY"


----------



## sultara (7. Dezember 2010)

Belty schrieb:


> Das solch ein Ansturm technisch schwer zu bewältigen ist sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein.



Sowas ist simulierbar, und auch schon vorher bekannt. Das ist wie beim Super-Bowl finale in den USA da wissen die Stromwerke auch wenns anfängt knipsen 10Millionen menschen den Fernseher an...und was haben sie draus gelernt...ja sie geben mehr Strom...also wird Blizz doch in ihrem Keller noch ein paar Serverressourcen haben welche sie nutzen können!!!


----------



## saganakist (7. Dezember 2010)

Predataurus schrieb:


> ICH DREH DURCH!!!
> 
> Extra durch den Mitternachtsverkauf gekämpft!
> Ich kündige alle meine Accounts!!!



viel spaß dabei  Eben noch um das Addon gekämpft und keine Stunde später wars das mit WoW für immer, weil man nicht sofort on konnte. Wenn du diese Konsequenz daraus ziehst, hut ab


----------



## Sicktongue (7. Dezember 2010)

Kann echt nicht verstehen wie hier noch Blizzard in Schutz genommen wird!
Wenn man damit wirbt das ein Waschmittel sauber macht, dann hat es sauber zu machen...

...und wenn man damit wirbt das ein bestimmtes Produkt um eine gewisse Uhrzeit funktionieren wird, hat es zu funktionieren!

Tut es nicht! Also gimme my money back!
So bin jetzt NFS auf der PS3 zocken, das funkt wenigstens


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Dezember 2010)

hauptsache dc -.-


----------



## Emor (7. Dezember 2010)

00:01 bis 11:00 alle weinen rum.

- Blizzard muss sich sorgen machen da sie morgen 300.000 Klagen am hals haben

11:00 bis ano tubak alle sind glücklich und zocken sich das hirn aussem arsch

- Blizzard atmet auf, denn 300.000 Leute haben nun doch nicht geklagt, den sie haben im Internet nur Traffic verursacht weil sie in einem Forum rumweinen.


P.s: es stand immer da 07.12.2010 ab 00:01 spielbar... also hat mir keiner versprochen das ich um 00:01 spielen kann.
Aber weint ihr weiter das haelt das forum selbst um die zeit spassig. Das geile ist, wir haben uns im Laden noch unterhalten und einer meinte: "Jo ich install nun das game und lese dann Buffed und geh dann schlafen weil ich bauchweh vor lachen habe"


----------



## mg_09 (7. Dezember 2010)

Wär wirklich dufte wenn mal jemand sagen könnte wie es geklappt hat^^
Also bei mir kommt nach unzähligen Unterbrechungen vom Server irgendwann "Erfolg".
Dann drücke ich Enter und dann kommt "Realmliste wird abgerufen".
Dann passiert seit 15min gar nichts. 
Wenn ich jetzt enter drücke bricht alles ab.
Wie habt ihr (die ihr reinkommt) das gemacht?
mfg


----------



## DerNamenlose01 (7. Dezember 2010)

Fyralon schrieb:


> vollkommener Schwachsinn was du von dir gibst!Es ist ne Kostenfrage die die Herren dort zu Lasten der Kunden fällen,nichts anderes!
> 
> Einfach und ergreifend beschissener Service.



nein? deutschland baut auch nicht die autobahnen achtspurig aus nur weil gerade mal sommerferien sind... das steht in keinem verhältnis zu den kosten wenn blizz alle 2 jahre für eine woche die server und die software so herrüstet das sie einem solchen enormen anspruch gewachsen sind


----------



## heinzelmännle (7. Dezember 2010)

Emor schrieb:


> 00:01 bis 11:00 alle weinen rum.
> 
> - Blizzard muss sich sorgen machen da sie morgen 300.000 Klagen am hals haben
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommek00 (7. Dezember 2010)

Nach intensiven Begutachten des Login Screen muss ich schonmal sagen, dass die Flaggen sehr schlecht animiert wurden und wahrscheinlich diese einen Bug auslösen, 
der das weitere spielen unmöglich macht!


----------



## alburak (7. Dezember 2010)

ganz ehrlich frag ich mich was schlimmer ist.

das jemand sauer/generft ist, das er trotz anpreisungen von blizzard nicht auf den server kommt.
oder dumme sprüche wie "was habt ihr erwartet, das ist nun mal so. geh lieber schlafen ect"

was wir erwartet haben ist vollkommen egal, was hat denn blizz erwartet?
die kennen die anzahl der aktiven accounts besser als jeder andere. 
Infos? fehlanzeige! 


ist schon verständlich das die leute sauer sind, wer das nicht versteht ist DÜMMER als jemand der gedacht hat, das er um 00:01 h spielen konnte.


----------



## Velias (7. Dezember 2010)

Nunja... man hätt sichs aber auch denken können und einplanen können ^^
Es heisst ja auch immer "Never play on a patching day", das ist hier kaum anders.

Alle die Urlaub haben gehen noch bischen abdancen und einen heben und morgen früh sieht alles wieder blassgrün-gehämmert aus.

Btw. Beí uns hat letztens nen Mediamarkt eröffnet...
Nicht so das wir nicht schon 2 im Umfeld hätten aber direkt mal BÄM Parkplatz voll, seitenstraßen voll, 2. reihe 3. reihe, Stau bis nach hintertupfingen - als gäbs alles Umsonst oder dieser Mediamarkt hätte ganz besondere Artikel die noch nie ein Mediamarkt gesehen hat. So isses halt, wenn das XFache an leuten kommt dann passt irgendwann keiner mehr rein ^^

Ich persönlich sehe es weder so, das der MediaMarkt für den Ansturm an Tag 1 extra nen Parkhaus bauen muss, noch das Blizzard die Server Kapazitäten aufbohren muss bis ins astronomische. Ein, oder auch zwei oder drei Tage und es läuft eh wieder alles normal ab. So what =)

Aber ich weiss... ja 0:01 stand da, und wofür bezahlt man denn.... usw...


----------



## heinzelmännle (7. Dezember 2010)

DerNamenlose01 schrieb:


> nein? deutschland baut auch nicht die autobahnen achtspurig aus nur weil gerade mal sommerferien sind... das steht in keinem verhältnis zu den kosten wenn blizz alle 2 jahre für eine woche die server und die software so herrüstet das sie einem solchen enormen anspruch gewachsen sind



/sign


----------



## Fedaykin (7. Dezember 2010)

Fyralon schrieb:


> vollkommener Schwachsinn was du von dir gibst!Es ist ne Kostenfrage die die Herren dort zu Lasten der Kunden fällen,nichts anderes!
> 
> Einfach und ergreifend beschissener Service.



So wenig wie du einigen Forenteilnehmer hier glauben magst, dass es technisch einfach nicht zu bewältigen ist, glauben wir dir auch kein Wort, dass es mit voller Absicht in Kauf genommen wird.


----------



## wowoo (7. Dezember 2010)

OMG ICH BIN DRIN NACH CA 50x DC!!!1

BB


----------



## Grushdak (7. Dezember 2010)

Fyralon schrieb:


> vollkommener Schwachsinn was du von dir gibst!Es ist ne Kostenfrage die die Herren dort zu Lasten der Kunden fällen,nichts anderes!
> 
> Einfach und ergreifend beschissener Service.


Du kannst noch nicht mal bis 100 zählen ...
Bewirb Dich bei Blizzard und mach doch alles besser mit 12 Mio.

Du wärest doch schon nach 1 Minute pleite mit Deiner Ahnung.

Ich versuche mal dem Rumgeheule hier ein Ende zu machen.
Ist ja schlimmer wie ...

ps. Buffed ist kein Seelenmülleimer!

bye


----------



## Dramidoc (7. Dezember 2010)

Velias schrieb:


> Nunja... man hätt sichs aber auch denken können und einplanen können ^^
> Es heisst ja auch immer "Never play on a patching day", das ist hier kaum anders.
> 
> Alle die Urlaub haben gehen noch bischen abdancen und einen heben und morgen früh sieht alles wieder blassgrün-gehämmert aus.
> ...




Und nun?


----------



## Asgadon (7. Dezember 2010)

Tommek00 schrieb:


> Nach intensiven Begutachten des Login Screen muss ich schonmal sagen, dass die Flaggen sehr schlecht animiert wurden und wahrscheinlich diese einen Bug auslösen,
> der das weitere spielen unmöglich macht!




Oo


----------



## Apokalypsos (7. Dezember 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kupOnNcoIUY"  hab ich mir satte DREI MINUTEN angesehen!!!!!!!! Gott, dannach war schluss. so jettz nochmal einen login versuchen. wünscht mir glück xD


----------



## Haxxler (7. Dezember 2010)

Da hier nur noch gespamt wird und der Thread sowieso keine ordentliche Diskussionsgrundlage bildet, mache ich hier zu.


----------

